

Ask HN: Do you/does someone you know have a criminal record AND a job? - expeal

I&#x27;m curious about the story about the search, how they eventually found their job, and whether or not there are &quot;steps to success&quot; that can be handed down to others just completing their cases. Anyone out there with some tips or tricks? Thanks!
======
CatsoCatsoCatso
Yes, he got a job as a labourer and has worked his way into the _skilled_
-labour field very quickly and very well.

In certain fields of work criminal records don't affect much at all.

